# Rich Moron



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I just witnessed this rich tool in his 2 million dollar home continuesly try to run over geese with his boat after dropping of his kids to shoot something at them. I heard him say, "I killed one", should I call the RAP line, or forget it, I have no way of proving it?

This home has been under construction for two years and it's finally finished now. He also motored through my spread wide open.


----------



## Albaman (Mar 14, 2014)

As you say you can't prove anything so if it were me I'd let it go this time. In future though I'd always make sure I had some type of video recorder handy.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I'm still out fishing, I'll see if I can get some sort of address when I get in. That may help.


----------



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

Call the RAP line. Let the DNR find some evidence. 

F^ck that guy. 

I keep a hookless lure just for guys like him. If I continually get buzzed by someones speedboat I throw it on and start casting at them.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

thefishyscent said:


> Call the RAP line. Let the DNR find some evidence.
> 
> F^ck that guy.
> 
> I keep a hookless lure just for guys like him. If I continually get buzzed by someones speedboat I throw it on and start casting at them.


Yep, I'm going to call. This was such blatant B.S. so he was all upset that the geese was utilizing his man-made beach that lead to his boat house built into a hillside with the man-made river running down the hill.

He blasts behind me into his docking system then he let's the kids off to start spooking the geese off his beach and into the water, then blasts figure 8's through them multiple times and is proud because he killed one?

Nope, pure crap

I was maybe 75 yards away trolling in 10-12 feet and couldn't figure out what was happening at first.


----------



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

Jimbos said:


> Yep, I'm going to call. This was such blatant B.S. so he was all upset that the geese was utilizing his man-made beach that lead to his boat house built into a hillside with the man-made river running down the hill.
> 
> He blasts behind me into his docking system then he let's the kids off to start spooking the geese off his beach and into the water, then blasts figure 8's through them multiple times and is proud because he killed one?
> 
> ...



I am happy you are making the call. You are doing the right thing. Hopefully the as$hat gets a ticket and ends up in the paper so people know how big of a scumbag he is.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Just hung up, we'll see where it goes from here.

I didn't have an address, but it was easy to get the GPS coordinates.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

With your call and description I'm sure the local CO will have an opportunity to get in some occasional surveillance time and then an interview. If he can't catch dad red handed CO's are _really_ good at getting children to spill the beans.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

jimp said:


> With your call and description I'm sure the local CO will have an opportunity to get in some occasional surveillance time and then an interview. If he can't catch dad red handed CO's are _really_ good at getting children to spill the beans.


He said sometime people just need to be spoken to. 

He wanted me to try to find the dead goose/geese, that would be very hard to do without getting right on top of their docks and beach.

Upon reflection this morning, this is type of rich ahole who feels he has made it, with his water front home that took two years to complete, sitting on a million dollar lot, so rules don't apply to him, and how dare geese utilize his beach as a bathroom.

In all my years I've never witnessed such obvious harm being inflicted upon wildlife, and with a boat no less, and the guy is teaching his kids to do it too.

I'm glad I called, once I sat down and thought about it, it was the obvious thing to do.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Get video or pics next time. His boat should have MC numbers.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Downriver Tackle said:


> Get video or pics next time. His boat should have MC numbers.



I agree, for 75% of it I had no idea what he was doing until he shouted that he killed one, then it all became clear to me, and that was an assault by boat that I just witnessed.

I'll be watching for that jerk, I fish in front of his house alot of the time, and if comes close again I will film him.
I should say he wasn't extra close, but he drove right over my spread right about where my lures would of been, up on plane. I guess I would of taken a different angle and I know I would never drive behind someone like that.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I also just wrote an email to the head of DNR zone 3, just to reiterate what I witnessed and hopefully at the very least, get someone there to talk to moneybags and inform him his actions left something to be desired.


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

Jimbos said:


> Yup, and I don't need this guy preaching to me on how to conduct myself. The difference between us, is I don't broadcast the good things I try to do for people in a public forum....


 Good Job way to go. lol


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Remember how spun up everyone was when the snowmobilers killed some ducks in Bay City? If they caught those yahoo's I thought there would be a public hanging. Hopefully the DNR can pinch him, if not notifying the public about this clown and his behavior will put an end to it.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

perchyanker said:


> Good Job way to go. lol


The difference is I really was in a toss up about calling at first, and wasn't out for a hero award. 
Try again. I don't share the good things I do for other human beings.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

bheary said:


> Remember how spun up everyone was when the snowmobilers killed some ducks in Bay City? If they caught those yahoo's I thought there would be a public hanging. Hopefully the DNR can pinch him, if not notifying the public about this clown and his behavior will put an end to it.


I never even said what lake this all took place on, but you're right, I will be keeping an eye on this guy.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Jimbos said:


> The difference is I really was in a toss up about calling at first, and wasn't out for a hero award.
> Try again. I don't share the good things I do for other human beings.


This thread reminds me of one about honesty and returning lost wallets.

You, my friend, deserve a big pat on the back and a :woohoo1:. Everyone should know what a good deed you did.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

petronius said:


> This thread reminds me of one about honesty and returning lost wallets.
> 
> You, my friend, deserve a big pat on the back and a :woohoo1:. Everyone should know what a good deed you did.



LOL, I feel like a Lib now, unintentionally of course.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Jimbos said:


> LOL, I feel like a Lib now, unintentionally of course.


That's OK, it will wear off. You still did a good thing.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

petronius said:


> That's OK, it will wear off. You still did a good thing.


We all love animals and wildlife, and that guy was way too violent over nothing, anyone would of done the same, I just wasn't initially sure if I should get involved. I'll follow up though.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Memes make everything better


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

RonSwanson said:


> View attachment 217901


The Eagle killed our only friend.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Have the Trumpster make the Canadians pay for that wall on our northern border. Four miles high should be enough to keep out the honkers...


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, I've never started out reading a thread so pissed and then ended up laughing so much. 

This dude seems like the stereotypical rich douchbag that thinks rules don't apply after a certain dollar amount. I have nothing against people with money. Just people who think it means anything.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

jiggin is livin said:


> Wow, I've never started out reading a thread so pissed and then ended up laughing so much.
> 
> This dude seems like the stereotypical rich douchbag that thinks rules don't apply after a certain dollar amount. I have nothing against people with money. Just people who think it means anything.


I dislike the ones that think money makes them better or smarter than the rest of us. Or, that they don't have to follow the rules the rest of us have to observe because their money allows them to make their own rules.


----------



## buckmasterflex (Oct 18, 2014)

Jimbos said:


> He has the dock setup fit for a king, with the fancy tarp covered dock, he has a man-made stream built to flow down the hillside, and flowing next to the boathouse that's built into the hillside with the manmade beach.
> 
> Yes, I'm serious.
> 
> And the boat is a maybe a 20 Four Wynns.


Jimbo, is this your neighbor?










Sure sounds like him.


----------



## buckmasterflex (Oct 18, 2014)

Jimbos said:


> Not on my thread!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

buckmasterflex said:


> View attachment 219244



LOL, by the way I heard nothing from the DNR, not even a return email from the head of Gaylord zone 3.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

buckmasterflex said:


> Jimbo, is this your neighbor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly HBOs greatest creation lol


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

buckmasterflex said:


> Jimbo, is this your neighbor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My guy gives those away as Christmas gifts, that there is what you would call a chili pimp.


----------



## buckmasterflex (Oct 18, 2014)

Jimbos said:


> LOL, by the way I heard nothing from the DNR, not even a return email from the head of Gaylord zone 3.


Somehow, I'm not surprised one bit.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

buckmasterflex said:


> Somehow, I'm not surprised one bit.


I'll be up there starting on Friday for 2 weeks and right in front of his palace is my favorite hump to catch walleyes off of this time of year, I will be keeping an eye on him, and I will be ready to video him this time.


----------



## buckmasterflex (Oct 18, 2014)

Jimbos said:


> I'll be up there starting on Friday for 2 weeks and right in front of his palace is my favorite hump to catch walleyes off of this time of year, I will be keeping an eye on him, and I will be ready to video him this time.


What are you using this time of year to catch walleye? I've never had good luck with them.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

buckmasterflex said:


> What are you using this time of year to catch walleye? I've never had good luck with them.


Mostly goose livers, kinda like chicken for catfish, but walleye have a more refined pallet. They are abundant on that lake this year.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

buckmasterflex said:


> What are you using this time of year to catch walleye? I've never had good luck with them.


Bottom bouncing crawler harnesses in 24 to 40 feet off of boards. It's after the hatch that they really fire up on the harnesses. Last year they really hammered anything with pink in it. So far this year, and I haven't really done very well up to now it's been glass husky jerks.


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

I was waiting patiently to see if you had heard anything back from the DNR, I'm not surprised in the least! I contacted them numerous times in the past about someone killing deer and dumping "most" of the bodies in a state land parking lot. They would kill big bucks, take their heads and leave the rest. I found four different bucks disposed of, in one parking lot. This happened three years I a row! I can't tell you how many deer were killed over the three year period but it was somewhere near ten. I called the RAP line two years in a row and was told someone would be contacting me, that never happened! I was always taught that if you see something wrong you should get involved. After calling twice and getting no response, from now on I save my dime! It cracks me up when I see people on the site say, "You ought to call someone". Apparently, they don't know that someone doesn't care anymore!!! RAP, Report And Pray, that someone cares!!!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

DNR Complaints: I think that they respond to them on a priority basis and do investigate a majority of the complaints. I had made several complaints of an illegal activity over a 10 year period and they finally got a good case and made an arrest. I know that this case got their attention because they would get in touch with me from time to time on it, it just took some time and manpower to close the investigation.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

pryorhunt said:


> I was waiting patiently to see if you had heard anything back from the DNR, I'm not surprised in the least! I contacted them numerous times in the past about someone killing deer and dumping "most" of the bodies in a state land parking lot. They would kill big bucks, take their heads and leave the rest. I found four different bucks disposed of, in one parking lot. This happened three years I a row! I can't tell you how many deer were killed over the three year period but it was somewhere near ten. I called the RAP line two years in a row and was told someone would be contacting me, that never happened! I was always taught that if you see something wrong you should get involved. After calling twice and getting no response, from now on I save my dime! It cracks me up when I see people on the site say, "You ought to call someone". Apparently, they don't know that someone doesn't care anymore!!! RAP, Report And Pray, that someone cares!!!


My apologies, I did hear back from them, I was having voice mail issues when Verizon switched to a voice mail app, so I didn't realize it for 6 weeks.
They checked out the place twice, but without a goose body there wasn't anything they could do.
I kept an eye on the home whenever I fished the area but things seemed quiet.

Once again I apologize for not updating this thread.


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

Robert Holmes said:


> DNR Complaints: I think that they respond to them on a priority basis and do investigate a majority of the complaints. I had made several complaints of an illegal activity over a 10 year period and they finally got a good case and made an arrest. I know that this case got their attention because they would get in touch with me from time to time on it, it just took some time and manpower to close the investigation.


I guess finding multiple deer carcasses, dumped in the same location three years in a row, isn't a priority in Tuscola county!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

pryorhunt said:


> I guess finding multiple deer carcasses, dumped in the same location three years in a row, isn't a priority in Tuscola county!


I think that it is time that you meet with the conservation officer and ask him/her what is going on. I am sure that they are working on it but they cannot devote 100 percent of their time to that case. Sometimes it is just a matter of the suspect making a mistake whatever that may be.


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

Robert Holmes said:


> I think that it is time that you meet with the conservation officer and ask him/her what is going on. I am sure that they are working on it but they cannot devote 100 percent of their time to that case. Sometimes it is just a matter of the suspect making a mistake whatever that may be.


I certainly agree that sometimes cases take time to investigate however, I was told two different times in two consecutive years that someone would contact me and they didn't. How are they suppose to investigate when they don't contact their lead witness, to find out where the carcasses were dumped? They certainly had my name, phone number and address, so they had the information they needed to contact me either in person or by phone. Like I said, I'm not going to take the time to call them again, and I certainly am not going to hunt down a CO! Hopefully, someone else will stumble upon the carnage and call it in, maybe they will have better results!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

pryorhunt said:


> I certainly agree that sometimes cases take time to investigate however, I was told two different times in two consecutive years that someone would contact me and they didn't. How are they suppose to investigate when they don't contact their lead witness, to find out where the carcasses were dumped? They certainly had my name, phone number and address, so they had the information they needed to contact me either in person or by phone. Like I said, I'm not going to take the time to call them again, and I certainly am not going to hunt down a CO! Hopefully, someone else will stumble upon the carnage and call it in, maybe they will have better results!


I had also emailed the top dog C.O. in the district to state my case which could be the reason that I at least got the return message. I feel like an ass for not realizing that they called me and left a message.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Jimbos said:


> ...........................with the manmade beach.
> .


You could also check or ask if he obtained the proper permits to create a beach. On most lakes permits are required to bring in sand for a beach.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Bobby said:


> You could also check or ask if he obtained the proper permits to create a beach. On most lakes permits are required to bring in sand for a beach.


Jimbos is the rich moron that he's posting about in the third person.lol


----------

